# Cube ams150 ams 150 super hpc slt scr carbon rahmen fox float rp23 kashima dämpfer



## Cube_Airmatic (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier der absolute High-End-Rahmen, Baujahr 2012 und nur drei Monate gefahren!!!!


----------

